# Ever think horror stories of piranhas were exaggerated?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hows-happens-deadly-fish-chance-eat-meat.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

sig said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hows-happens-deadly-fish-chance-eat-meat.html


"*Frank Magallanes*, Roseburg, United States, about an hour ago
These are not piranhas folks. These are either Calophysus or Cetopsis species. Both are catfish and both can make piranha look like a kitten."

Check out Franks' Piranha pages , one of the leaders in research for the last 40 years or so.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/opefe_research_page.html


----------

